# Coilovers which brand



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone? Would like to order a set soon as possible. Was told by TTR that there pedders drop about 2.5 inches. Any other set go lower, I want to go lower than 2.5. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

try doing a search, theres a fair bit of info on this


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Lowest Cruze out there on coilovers is Jakk's and he runs KSport. If you want your Cruze slammed, and as close to laying frame as you can get without air ride, I would go KSport.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Search for BC coilovers. They will let you take it down to the frame if you choose. Fully adjustable spring loading, ride height and 32 way dampening. I have them on ours over here and absolutely love them.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Pedders are the best for the price imo.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been doing research but no body says how low they go. Thank you for the advice so far!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I have pedders. Been installed a few days just waiting on them to settle. I have the rear slammed and the front I can go a bit more. It's low but the whole tire is not tucked into the rim. The guys in the shop where they were installed all said the kit was amazing and loved my car. It was a Toyota dealer may I add.


----------

